
"BitTorrent Live: A Low Latency Live P2P Video Streaming Protocol" - Anon84
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfbRhSrJ4qA
======
mlla
I wonder when BitTorrent Inc decides to release also the back-end part of the
system so that you don't have to publish your live stream only via
live.bittorent.com. IIRC, Bram Cohen has stated in their forums that they'll
release it when they get the back-end SW to good enough shape, and when they
do my assumption is that the p2p live streaming scene will move rapidly to
BitTorrent Live.

I have tried and played with SopCast, PPLive, StreamTorrent, AceStream and the
likes, and based on my own experiences BitTorrent Live seems to be completely
in its own category when it comes to performance, source lag / latency and how
well the system seems to overall work (this is also what Bram concludes on the
Q/A section at the very end of the video).

Too bad that they can't build BitTorrent Live client on top of WebRTC as the
protocol relies on access to UDP sockets. It would be fantastic for adoption
that users would not need to install a plug-in to be able to use BitTorrent
Live.

